# Can't see pictures pasted into Word 2003



## ewoddggg (May 30, 2008)

Whenever I try to paste a picture into a word document, it doesn't show up. If I click on the area I pasted it on, I can see that there is a blank box the size of the picture I copied. 
Usually the picture will be copied from any internet site, such as googling something random in Google Images. 
It is driving me crazy as I cannot work while this problem persists. It has been like this since I installed Office (2003) on my new computer a few months ago. 
I have searched the internet and this forum, but to no avail. 

My system is Vista Home, using IE 7 and Microsoft Word 2003. 

Help would be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sgc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi
Uncheck the picture placeholder check box in your word document in the section Tools->Options->Views tab in section show. This should help you out
Regards


----------



## ewoddggg (May 30, 2008)

I tried that before when I saw that it was posted as a solution on various help sites. It didn't work.
Just double checked again, picture placeholder is unchecked.
Thanks still.

Anyone else can help please?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

Also try the suggestions listed here

http://www.officearticles.com/word/missing_graphics_in_microsoft_word.htm


----------



## RHswdev (Jul 2, 2008)

Glaswegian,

thanks - surprisingly, the tip on hardware accelerator is what worked for me. My Dell laptop was recently replaced (don't ask) with a comparable model and everything worked fine except that drawings/pictures would not refresh/appear. Very strange. Ended up by setting display Hardware Accelerator to mid-range (disable directdraw and direct3d accelerations, as well as cursor and advanced drawing accelerations). Original (default?) setting was FULL. Anyhow - thanks for the pointer. Saved me a lot of frustation.


----------

